# Printer setting for Epson WF 7610



## Markmathews (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking for printer setting for Epson WF-7610. I am printing on 3G Jet Opaque and Jet Pro SS. What are the best settings? Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks Mark


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Markmathews said:


> Looking for printer setting for Epson WF-7610. I am printing on 3G Jet Opaque and Jet Pro SS. What are the best settings? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Mark


375, 30 seconds, regular paper


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

I have epson 1430 printer. I use best photo / plain paper for JPSS and 3g papers. But I have the color profile for this printer. I use cobra pigment inks and they provided me color profile. I get good result with the print.


----------



## Markmathews (Sep 23, 2017)

What do you mean by color profile?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Markmathews said:


> What do you mean by color profile?


http://www.innovaart.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Printing-With-ICC-Profiles.pdf


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Markmathews said:


> What do you mean by color profile?


You don't need color profile for pigment ink, just for sublimation


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

olga1 said:


> You don't need color profile for pigment ink, just for sublimation


Not true. To get the BEST colors from ANY printer you need it profiled.
Without one you may get lucky and get acceptable results but profiles made in your location with your equipment will result in much better prints. We do wide format printing and profile every paper, vinyl, canvas, etc. that we print on. 

For 95% of people doing printing using desktop printers the profiles from the ink suppliers (like cobra) are probably good enough. 
(Also Richard (cobra ink) will make you a custom profile if you ask nice)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here's some profiles to trial


----------

